

Things you didn't know about java.util.concurrent, Part 1 - ks
http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/java/library/j-5things4.html?ca=drs-

======
rs
I'm not sure how much other HN'ers use Java in anger, but I really wouldn't
classify the listed classes in the OP as something I wouldn't know from
java.util.concurrent.

In fact some of those are things I do ask in interviews, which probably means
that I would expect most Java devs to know about.

~~~
akronim
The whole "things you didn't know" series is aimed pretty low, more like
"things you didn't know because you never used it at all". Was the same for
the collections series.

------
famfam
No... I knew those things. Although from his analysis of CopyOnWriteArrayList,
I'm wondering if ReentrantReadWriteLock is something _he_ didn't know about
java.util.concurrent.

